# iOS 4 et ipod touch 1G



## Tichka (28 Juin 2010)

Peut-on installer iOS 4 sur un ipod touch 1G ?. Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)

A ma connaissance non. Apple a décidé d'empêcher l'installation d'iOS sur la première génération d'ipod touch pour des raisons de confort d'utilisation. En effet, le hardware est un peu juste pour faire tourner iOS de manière fluide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2010)

Effectivement, iOS 4 ne peut être installé que sur les iPod Touch 2G et 3G. Donc l'iPod Touch 1G, comme l'iPhone 1G, en reste à iPhone OS 3.


----------

